
Facebook ad campaign helped Donald Trump win election - luxpir
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-51034641
======
Jamwinner
The narrative that ads, more than actual voters, were what got the president
elected is missing the bigger picture. Did ads help? Sure, but in the end, a
person with a pulse and their best interest in mind made the decision in the
booth, not russians or facebook. If you think there is a problem, and I would
agree, start with the people. This open assumption that anyone who voted in a
manner contrary to your view is "under informed" only widens the devide
between people who all want nearly the same outcome. No matter who you voted
for, or will vote for, you are already doing the right thing by voting.
Everyone who takes part in the process deserves our love and respect, no
matter how contrary it may seem.

~~~
dllthomas
I think we're all under-informed, to be honest. Or more precisely, I think we
voters are generally better informed than is rationally appropriate, based on
the amount of a difference we can individually make. And I think we're under-
informed based on the amount of knowledge and consideration the questions
deserve if we're to have a good chance of picking the best answer. I think
this magnifies the influence of advertising, dishonesty, and the superficial.

